# New York City |Summer 2007|



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

waitting 10 minutes to show off all the pics, but worth it.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Yep, that's what Manhattan pretty much looks like.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

It is nice enough !


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Great pics! A friend of mine went to NYC last week, and his pics were more or less like those.. a must see!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pics! Well done, i'd love to go there once, maby live there:lol:


----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

oliver999
yeah... sorry about that. The page was getting too long and wanted to start fresh on second page

xlchrisij
I'd like to live in Manhattan also. It has so much energy!

Everyone else
thanks  
will post rest of the pictures now


----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

The Empire state observatory was by far the best one I've been to 
The height is just right and price is way cheaper than Toronto's CN Tower and there is just much more to see!

Looking *West*




























Some new condo developments










Looking *South* - This one looks considerably high










Lots of same looking apartment buildings, the kind you see on SC4. Can someone enlighten me as to what this district is called?










Lower Manhattan




























The New Jersey skyline










Looking *East*


----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

Subtly different



















Now, to the best of the four sides - Looking *North*





































Times Square










Looking *Up* 










Looking *East* again towards Long Island










Cruise ship!










A graveyard and Industrial buildings 










This is not my pic but it was featured on Wikipedia. Could that be the same cemetery as the one above?










More Lower Manhattan ( *South* )



















Jersey City




























The Flatiron- reportedly "the most photographed skyscraper in the world"
Also known as the "Daily Bugle" headquarters in the Spiderman movies










*North* again
The Top of the Rock observatory- another excellent alternative to Empire State. Look hard enough and you'll find hordes of tourists in that picture. Will have to visit there on my next trip.


----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

Back on ground- no clue where this is 










Now some night pictures, the ones that turned out at least. I didn't have a tripod with me. Next time, I will definitely take more pictures at night, and bring a tripod. 

This is looking south towards Manhattan across the Hudson River from New Jersey 




























On the day of return, from my hotel room somewhere in the northern suburbs 










Greenery is abundant in New York State




























~Fin~​

Thanks for looking at my pictures of New York City. All comments and criticisms are welcome as I'm trying to improve my photography skills. 
Now I need to pack for my trip to Tokyo and Seoul tomorrow- the other two of the three largest cities in the world (by population). I will bring back even more pictures, this time in DSLR form factor, to post so look for it! :cheers:


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

strifedaniel said:


> Lots of same looking apartment buildings, the kind you see on SC4. Can someone enlighten me as to what this district is called?


Stuyvesant Town & Peter Cooper Village... originally built for middle income housing after the Second World War and recently sold to a private developer for $5.4 Billion dollars which was the largest real estate transaction in U.S. history. The future of this area is uncertain... although unlikely to change too dramatically in the near future.

Great thread, I enjoyed your pix! :cheers:


----------



## Gav-Mish (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice collection you put up there. I like it!


----------



## Philamerican (Feb 2, 2006)

Is it just me, or was the Flatiron cleaned? It sparkles!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

you and your pic are awesome...I'll be waiting for more of your pics, keep clicking away


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Your pics are awesome. I love NYC is definetely one of the best cities in the world.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The last few pics look like they were taken near Tarrytown at one of the hotels.


----------



## Christian urbanite (Jul 14, 2007)

Great photos. I was just in New York nearly 2 weeks ago, and I really want to live there. btw you might be seeing some photos of my trip pretty soon.


----------



## Kraftmeister (Dec 14, 2006)

New York is so amazing! Thanks for your pictures, I love them!


----------



## mitasis (Feb 21, 2007)

More than amazing!!! I really love New York, I was there some months ago...


----------



## rober2010 (Dec 31, 2006)

nice pics i love ny


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

This city is just amazing...


----------

